# Dog Room...



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

well in the mist of all the reno's in the kitchen I made a room for the little one under the stairs.........this will be open on both the living room and the kitchen so she can go right through....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s a really neat idea. I bet your dog loves it


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks... ya here is a shot from the un-finished side, look she is sleeping in it already.....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Yup, she’s got her own little space to find serenity . Lucky dog


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

yup just like her little camper dog house I made for her when we first got her...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Aww so cute . That’s really neat


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

She needs a gym too.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Who say we spoil our puppies? Great idea but I would make the entry a bit bigger. Over 45 years, I have spent a lot of time in the doghouse.


----------



## ritabos (Aug 23, 2018)

That's so cute idea for that adorable dog. I will surely made it for my dog.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Good ideas for poochie comfort.


----------



## Jontaylor (Jul 12, 2019)

I bet your dog loves it.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Scrolling through this thread reminds me of the log dog house we built for my son's Lab. We split landscape timbers, screwed them together and lined it with ply wood as "insulation." Shingle roof with chimney and cap. Summer, he would raise the cap on a couple of strips of wood for ventilation. It also had a covered front porch so Hogan could have a place to recline if it was hot. The door was offset so he could curl up in the front corner, out of the wind. Winter had a piece of heavy material over the doorway. We built it over the Memorial Day weekend- three days! When he moved out, it was fun getting it on a utility trailer!
BTW, he went to Lowe's to buy a huge quantity of sheetrock screws. Doing the math, it was cheaper to buy five one-pound boxes than buying a five pound box. How many of us do that? I like the grocery store labels that give the cost per unit- ounces, pounds, etc.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd make the other door very large so you can get in there and vacuum it from time to time. That carpet or even a pooch pillow will get a little ripe over time. I wouldn't want to try to clean through two small openings. And it will also accumulate some spiders and bugs you'll want to sweep out. If you make a large door as if it were a panel with a smaller opening in the door, it should look pretty nice. Get a couple of European hidden hinges for the larger panel so it isn't so visible. My little guy fills me with joy. Really miss him when I travel.


----------



## lmgoodhair (Sep 24, 2019)

comp56 said:


> thanks... ya here is a shot from the un-finished side, look she is sleeping in it already.....


That is adorable! I bet the little gal loves it! I might have to try to build the same for my pup...


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

The little camper is a cool idea.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

lmgoodhair said:


> That is adorable! I bet the little gal loves it! I might have to try to build the same for my pup...


Hi noticed this is your second post, so I'd like to welcome you to the Forum. Dogs are family, arent' they. We have a little guy, not a yapper, but sure a loving fella.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lmgoodhair (Sep 24, 2019)

DesertRatTom said:


> Hi noticed this is your second post, so I'd like to welcome you to the Forum. Dogs are family, arent' they. We have a little guy, not a yapper, but sure a loving fella.


Dogs are absolutely family (and much better than most of the human members, haha). I had my girl, Lucy, a black lab, growing up and after we had to put her down (she made it to 15!) I couldn't bear to get another dog because it felt like replacing her. But a few years ago I adopted Atticus and fell in love immediately. There is nothing that compares to the unconditional love of a dog.


----------

